# Tarantula Pics



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

enjoy


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice !
Ẃhat species you got there, second one looks like Avicularia versicolor ?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

rose hair and pink toe


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

That is ?
Grammostola rosea and Avicularia avicularia ?

I'm not that familiar with common names....


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice


----------

